

Potato gun, lightning, and sonic magic: Google Chrome Speed Tests - spuz
http://chrome.blogspot.com/2010/05/potato-gun-lightning-and-sonic-magic.html

======
sophacles
How does one find a job doing that? Forget programming, I want to make potato
guns to promote what the rest of y'all have done!

~~~
spot
[http://www.google.com/intl/en/jobs/uslocations/new-
york/mark...](http://www.google.com/intl/en/jobs/uslocations/new-
york/markcomm/index.html)

~~~
sophacles
Oh, so I'd have to move to New York :(. I knew it couldn't be all good.

------
hoprocker
Fascinating! 'Tis healthy to remember that technology can sometimes be used
for intriguingly creative but basically useless purposes, and not just for one
week a year in the Nevadan desert.

------
tashbarg
I'm new to HN, read the introduction at
<http://ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html> and found the concept really great
but doubted that people really can restrain themselves from posting "funny" or
"cool" stuff.

Then I find this. I'm not sure if I'm disappointed that those ambitious goals
can't be met or if I'm thankful that someone pointed me at a funny video.
Maybe both.

~~~
tlrobinson
I think that guidelines suggest that it shouldn't _only_ be funny or cute,
there has to be something more. In this case it's a pretty clever form of
advertising, plus it's related to Google Chrome...

------
spot
The making of: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oarMXGq3gI>

------
what
Does anyone know the firm that makes all the chrome ads? They're awesome.

~~~
rjett
I believe Google's communications team produces them.

~~~
spot
the group is called Google Creative Labs. see
[http://www.notesondesign.net/inspiration/advertising/google-...](http://www.notesondesign.net/inspiration/advertising/google-
gets-creative/)

------
itistoday
This video contains no substance. It's an advertisement (albeit entertaining).
Flagged.

~~~
mcav
Flag silently. (Comments about flagging contain no substance either.)

------
furyg3
I'm not quite clear on what's being 'tested' in these videos. The idea is give
a practical visual comparison of really, really fast things to google chrome
loading a web page.

Because it's so practical, you don't need a tesla coil to duplicate it
yourself (and be disappointed). Go to google, search for pandora, and click on
the first link. Okay, so clearly they're not talking about
transfer/load/rendering times. Let's click refresh. Well that was quite a bit
faster, wasn't it? But still no lightning bolt.

Cool video, but I'd be worried that users will be underwhelmed when they test
it for themselves...

~~~
castis
why do you hate fun?

~~~
furyg3
:)

I don't! I think this video is absolutely awesome, and I deeply, deeply wish
that I could trade in my current line of work to make these videos for a
living.

That being said, I can't replicate Chrome's load times as seen in that video
:)

~~~
mturmon
The tedious parts of the job are left on the (proverbial) cutting room floor.
Like construction projects, there's a lot of people just standing around
waiting at a shoot.

